# castor oil helps eczema!



## soapgardener (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi,

I just thought I'd share my experience with castor oil, my new favorite oil. I was making soap the other day and my young son walked into the kitchen saying that his arms itched. I took a look and oh, boy, it was the worst eczema flare-up I had ever seen. I've been so busy lately I just let it get away from me. Mom guilt washing over me, I looked around the kitchen for an oil that wouldn't sting. I had a gallon jug of castor oil. I gently dabbed that on, then layed a warm washcloth over the spot. By that night his eczema was DRASTICALLY reduced! Has anyone else has this experience with castor oil? Does anyone make a lotion or butter using castor oil?


----------



## dpowell (Dec 10, 2007)

My wife's cousin swears by our soaps for helping with that. The castor oil in it seems to help from what I've read online.

Castor is also nice in lip balm.

It seems to be a good oil for a lot of bath & body products, but I've only used it in moderation (no more than 7% of a recipe).

Haven't tried it in lotion at all though.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 10, 2007)

Ok that is it!!  My poor son has horrible eczema, I am gonna dunk him in a 55 gallon drum of caster oil!!!  I will let ya know how it goes  :roll:


----------



## leansoapqueen (Dec 11, 2007)

Here's my take on Eczema- I have it as well as my kids! We are an itchy family! I use my products on them- the lotion bars are new, I just learned those but they rock on it and are filled with natural goodness. I think that you really can't go wrong with any natural oil- I'm addicted to Jojoba at the moment but I think natural anything is the only way to go. Using natural products on eczema, is about the only way I can think of to treat it gently and effectively. It also helps to keep it at bay. So anything natural is great!! Glad to hear that helped!


----------



## Bret (Dec 12, 2007)

Emu oil supposedly does too. But it's expensive.


----------



## Woodi (Dec 12, 2007)

My 3 grandkids have eczema, so I'll have to see if their mom will try it. I find that she uses a lot of bubble bath on them, any kind, commercial stuff full of color and additives.

My hunch is that it's not what you put on your skin that works, it's what you don't put on it. Avoid all those preservatives and colors and scents, and watch for a change.

It's not about the 'all-natural' so much as avoiding the un-naturals.


----------



## leansoapqueen (Dec 12, 2007)

Eczema and bubble bath? Big no-no!!  Your exactly right it is what you don't put on it!


----------



## Flynn (Dec 12, 2007)

DELETED


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Dec 12, 2007)

Wow, that's good to know! Thanks for sharing!


----------

